# Here is a cure formula for making bacon



## mike johnson (Mar 21, 2017)

Just saw this on FB and thought i would share it.Im sure something like this has already been shared but just incase here it is.

http://www.realtree.com/timber-2-table/equilibrium-curing-a-better-way-to-make-your-own-bacon-0


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2017)

Morning Mike.....  That's a pretty nice calculator...   better than most...  At least it gets folks in the proper range for a quality bacon cure, unlike some we have seen...  It is safe to use and should produce a fine slab of bacon....

The salt content of 3.25% is a little high for me...   I prefer around 2%.... 

The cure they have calculated is a bit high at 188 Ppm nitrite but is still well within safe limits...   Usually 120 Ppm nitrite in brine / cured bacon is recommended... 

Using 450 grams of water for 1000 grams of meat  is perfect...  That's the only calculator I have seen with the proper recommendation for the amount of liquid to use when brine curing...    Amounts of brine / cure is recommended between 25 and 50% of the weight of the meat...


----------



## ddrian (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi,
What is the recommended length of time in the brine per pound of pork ? 
Is the brine time different for canadian  bacon ?


----------



## mike johnson (Apr 25, 2017)

my basic time is about 10 days. If I recall correctly cure rate is about 1/4 per day so a pork loin would probably be done in about 8 days but the 2 extra days wont hurt at all.


----------



## ddrian (Apr 25, 2017)

Mike Johnson said:


> my basic time is about 10 days. If I recall correctly cure rate is about 1/4 per day so a pork loin would probably be done in about 8 days but the 2 extra days wont hurt at all.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## ddrian (Apr 25, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Morning Mike.....  That's a pretty nice calculator...   better than most...  At least it gets folks in the proper range for a quality bacon cure, unlike some we have seen...  It is safe to use and should produce a fine slab of bacon....
> 
> The salt content of 3.25% is a little high for me...   I prefer around 2%....
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Hypothetical... lets say the brine wont cover the meat with the water ratio of 50 percent the weight of the meat. Do I thin the brine with more water or make another batch of brine with the same ratios and cover the meat?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2017)

ddrian said:


> > Hi Dave,
> 
> 
> Hypothetical... lets say the brine wont cover the meat with the water ratio of 50 percent the weight of the meat. Do I thin the brine with more water or make another batch of brine with the same ratios and cover the meat?


Cure is calculated based on weights to get the correct Ppm..   1,000,000 grams of stuff needs 150 grams of cure to attain 150 Ppm....    if you add more water, weigh it and add more cure... 

If you add 385 grams of water, 385 x 0.00015(Ppm) = 0.06 grams of nitrite needs to get to 150 Ppm nitrite...   0.06 / 0.0625 ( %nitrite in cure #1) = 0.92 grams of cure needed... 

Here are 2 simple ways to figure out cure needed....    1.1 grams per pound of stuff...    #'s of stuff X 0.25% (0.0025)...   those will return ~156 Ppm nitrite..

And the long form for figuring...

grams 's of stuff X desired Ppm nitrite..    5685 grams X 0.000120 (Ppm desired) = grams of nitrite needed... divided by the %nitrite in the cure you are using...  cure #1 is 6.25% nitrite ...

so you divide by 0.0625 to get the amount of cure #1 needed for 120 Ppm nitrite...


----------



## ddrian (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks Dave 
You confirmed my common sense!
Lol


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## ddrian (Apr 25, 2017)

After getting over the formula and ppm ect .. Its really quite simple.


----------

